# songs about life



## OzPacks (Nov 8, 2019)

anyone got any songs about life and growing up n shit, or love songs

(old or new)











or some love songs to get you in your feels


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2019)

Monty Python has the answer.


----------



## OzPacks (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

Pretty much all songs are about life. But here is one.


----------



## playallnite (Nov 9, 2019)

*Dreams*


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2019)

"That was another place in another time."


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 9, 2020)

The Godfathers - 'Birth, School, Work, Death'


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The Godfathers - 'Birth, School, Work, Death'


Dumb song, really. They skipped the parts about sex, drugs, rock n roll, Waffle House, dogs....a few more. Plus they make lousy pizza.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 9, 2020)

everyone, single file into the meat grinder, please.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## ronintank (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2020)

Penis


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Flowki (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Aug 26, 2020)

My song....


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Nov 8, 2020)

A 'rona inspired parody about Karen and Sam.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Rurumo (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2021)




----------

